

Ask HN: What live chat solution do you use? - fHbjKlf6

We've been using livezilla for about a year now and have found it has a few limitations such as having no mobile client and the inability to email forward offline messages with the clients email address as the from address. I'm looking for a solution with good mobile support.
======
worldvoyageur
I've a similar question and was interested in answers, but absent any I'll
share what little I know.

We are looking for a chat solution as well. The current lead candidate appears
to be 'Campfire' from 37signals.

<http://campfirenow.com>

\- Campfire is a web-based group chat tool that lets you set up password-
protected chat rooms. Invite a client, colleague, or vendor to chat. Link to a
room on your intranet for internal communications. \- web based, nothing to
download or install \- free for up to four chatters on-line simultaneously,
various paid plans \- iPhone, iPad, Android apps exist

Testing with the free trial will have to wait until after the holiday weekend.

------
rick888
<http://www.olark.com>

It works with existing clients like gchat, etc. I've used this on 3 or 4 of my
websites and it works really well. They also have a free version for one
operator.

